

Is there a way to develop commercial apps for the iPhone without buying a Mac? - amichail

I would like to use Windows if possible.<p>Also, is it possible to use an ipod touch for development instead of an iphone?
======
cpr
You most definitely need a physical device to test with--using the simulator
is absolutely not good enough.

Just get a used (Intel) Mac Mini for a few hundred bucks. Not a huge
investment.

------
wmf
No. (You could run OS X in VMware on Windows, but it's still OS X.)

You can test your app on iPod Touch as long as you don't care about the minor
differences from the iPhone.

~~~
amichail
Do you need to actually test on an ipod touch/iphone? The simulator isn't good
enough?

~~~
weaksauce
If you want to test location and accelerometer events you will need to use an
actual device. Also, the simulator does not place constraints on memory and
processor usage so you will need to test on a physical device to make sure
that you are not going to go over memory and crash or make an app that is so
slow it's not usable.

